# Over range microwave install on brick backsplash



## TwoShot (Feb 1, 2008)

I have installed exactly two. Both of mine had a metal backer plate that was screwed through the drywall into the studs. If there is nothing from the manufacturer nixing an install over brick, I see no reason why masonry screws wouldn't work.


----------



## nacko (Jan 29, 2008)

brick can be tricky to attach anything to. some brick is soft, other brick is brittle. the masonry screws might hold, might not. rather than chance it, you might want to use a decent expansion anchor, expoxy anchor, or even long toggles that go all the way to the other side of the brick. (just my opinion)


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If the bricks are sound, I see no reason why you can't attach the mounting bracket directly to the brick wall with anchors.
It is much easier to drilll mortar between the bricks (and hammer in lead anchors) than it is to drill brick of course, but that will be driven by the location of the bracket holes.
Lead anchors in the mortar between bricks have held some very large, heavy mirrors over our two fireplaces for many years. 
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

